# L. Bailey Boston #1 Spokeshave (Pat. 1858) & Fulton 8" Drawknife



## DarrylF (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello all, I'm posting to find out a little about what people know of two tools I just picked up off of eBay. The first one I received was an old Fulton 8" drawknife made if the USA. My guess is it's maybe from the 50's or 60's? I can't find much about old Fulton tools; it's got "BV" stamped on the backside of the blade. I cleaned it up a little bit and put and edge back on it; in December I'll have access to tools again and will redo the handles and get at the blade a little more.


























































The next tool I picked up a day later was an L. Bailey, Boston spokeshave patented Aug 31, 1858. I read somewhere, in the little I was able to find, that because it has "Boston" stamped into the iron, it predates Bailey selling his company to Stanley. Does anyone know if this is accurate or if there is any other way of telling whether this could have possibly been made by Stanley when they were throwing Bailey's name on it? Is there any other way of getting a more accurate timeframe for when it may have been manufactured?

On the left handle, when the spokeshave is upside down, it says "Bailey. ??? Patent" which is then carried over to the other handle which reads "Aug' 31 1858." There is something between Bailey and patent that is shown in the picture, but I can't quite make out what it is. It almost looks like an "8". Any ideas?

I cleaned this one up a little too on my lunch break after snagging it from the post office, it actually still has a remarkably sharp edge. It clearly hadn't been used in a very long time, there was quite a bit of rust on the backside of the iron and on the body underneath the iron. I took most of it off, but for the purpose of not making it look chromed from all the sanding, there is still some rust in some of the small pits. Also in the screw hole and on the adjusting screw itself. I don't want to ruin the threads or the rest of the body by sanding too much, would something like a vinegar bath help take this rust off?


























































































If anyone has any insight on either of these tools and wouldn't mind sharing, I'd appreciate it! Thanks!
-Darryl


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Here is some general Fulton info http://www.timetestedtools.com/fulton-or-fulton-tool-co-.htm

Post the spoke shave here http://lumberjocks.com/topics/64776


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Looks like it says "Bailey. patent " and that's why it carries over to the other side for the date. 
.


----------



## MikeyR (Jan 17, 2016)

I have a similar one. Maybe the same body but my iron says L. Bailey New Britain , Conn. The back arms clearly say BAILEY.S PATENT on left and AUG 31 1858 on right when upside down.


----------



## JimF (May 20, 2009)

I also have a similar one, except the blade has L. Bailey with Boston under it. Other markings the same on the handles. There is also in an arc around the screw protrusion, a mark on the back I can't interpret. Also a question. Is the second tapped hole, above the screw, for a second screw used to adjust the blade angle? Mine does not have this second screw and it is a diameter/pitch I haven't been able to match to try my theory.


----------

